# NWA's 125 money pit updated 10/09/12



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice journal! I'm amazed at how well your swords filled in, and fast too. I find it interesting how often you change the tank - it's like having a new tank over & over - lol. Me, I couldn't bear to cover up the driftwood ; )


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Nice journal! I'm amazed at how well your swords filled in, and fast too. I find it interesting how often you change the tank - it's like having a new tank over & over - lol. Me, I couldn't bear to cover up the driftwood ; )


thank you, one of these days it will be just right and I wont Want to touch it.... What am I saying!? haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have some beautiful fish. Also your plants look good.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

GMYukonon24s said:


> You have some beautiful fish. Also your plants look good.


thank you!. Hopefully be adding a few more discus, and get the plants grown in

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cturner (Aug 1, 2006)

Your discus look beautiful! I'm now living through you! I've been bugging the hubby for me to get a BIG tank but I was only successful at a 55....for now!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks great, love the progression.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

cturner said:


> Your discus look beautiful! I'm now living through you! I've been bugging the hubby for me to get a BIG tank but I was only successful at a 55....for now!


just ask for forgiveness later! lol. discus are so addictive, I already told the wife when we get a new house I want around 300 gallons 







2in10 said:


> Tank looks great, love the progression.


I didn't realize how much it has changed especially how big the swords got! been almost a year already!!


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the title! Lol 

The tank looks great!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Calmia22 said:


> I love the title! Lol
> 
> The tank looks great!


yea.... I don't really want to look back and start adding everything up... Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Background change! I think the blue background is a nice contrast!


















The submersible uv hooked up to my power head










The blur is my blue discus... He was hungry..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

The blue looks much better! The filter box isn't as obvious anymore either. Very nice!

Now go feed your blue discus. He's looking like a mere ghost of his usual self. :tongue:


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Complexity said:


> The blue looks much better! The filter box isn't as obvious anymore either. Very nice!
> 
> Now go feed your blue discus. He's looking like a mere ghost of his usual self. :tongue:


thank you! yep going to still paint the overflow box like you suggested just to help it disappear more 

I know... Poor starved little bastard haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Some updates

6/28/12

Got in some more plants from Crisramos

Aromatica, reineckii and a purple Lotus


























No picture of the Lotus, sorry

Crypts growing nicely as well!









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Update 7/16/12 only one stem of aromatica survived but its growing! this update is more of an inhabitant update, playing with the new phone and such.


This is actually a equipment update, I believe its a 30-35 gallon tank, 48" inches long, will be used as the new sump once I get the new stand welded










Fishes 


































oh and this is a little sun perch I caught here locally


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

07/16/12

Constantly tweaking the scape


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking good!
Umm, don't you have some plants on the way???


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Looking good!
> Umm, don't you have some plants on the way???


yes.... Yes I do!! I can't wait to get them and see where they shall fit.... There is one quite gorgeous one that will have to have a special spot


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the change better for a couple of reasons. It better hides the pipes on the left (can you see a trend that hardware bugs me? LOL!). And the tank looks less chopped up and more cohesive. The only thing I'm not too crazy about is the driftwood placement. Too bad you don't have a 3rd piece to balance out on the other side.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Well there is that little tunnel would piece over there, I have more driftwood, are you kidding? Haha. just don't want to over power that side... I have some smallish pieces, just not sure how to work a piece in there... 

And you will feel even better, once my new stand is built and get my new sump setup what little equipment is there will vanish!!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Vanishing equipment! Whoohoo, my favorite kind! :hihi:

I don't think you need to add another piece of the same size. In fact, I'm not too crazy about having the other two pieces appearing to be about the same size. What I'd prefer (so easy when it's not my tank! LOL!) is to have three pieces of three different sizes. Put the papa and baby piece on one side and the mama piece on the opposing side. Kind of a balance, but not equal. Does that make any sense (with my three bears explanation!)?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Complexity said:


> Vanishing equipment! Whoohoo, my favorite kind! :hihi:
> 
> I don't think you need to add another piece of the same size. In fact, I'm not too crazy about having the other two pieces appearing to be about the same size. What I'd prefer (so easy when it's not my tank! LOL!) is to have three pieces of three different sizes. Put the papa and baby piece on one side and the mama piece on the opposing side. Kind of a balance, but not equal. Does that make any sense (with my three bears explanation!)?


Will I face any unjust persecution if I said yes it does make sense lol. 

Unfortunately I have a daddy a fat mamma and a teenager haha


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

NWA-Planted said:


> Will I face any unjust persecution if I said yes it does make sense lol.


No, it just shows that you're just as messed up as I am! :hihi:

Unfortunately I have a daddy a fat mamma and a teenager haha[/QUOTE]

Typical modern family! It should work perfectly! :icon_mrgr


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Hah! the board is doomed..... May have to play around with a few more pieces


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

NWA-Planted said:


> Hah! the board is doomed..... May have to play around with a few more pieces


You're just now noticing? LOL! :hihi:

I have to admit, planted tanks really change a person's perspectives on things. How many other grown adults do you know spend so much time arranging and rearranging pieces of old dead wood? LOL!!

This board is doomed and so are we! :icon_mrgr


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Complexity said:


> You're just now noticing? LOL! :hihi:
> 
> I have to admit, planted tanks really change a person's perspectives on things. How many other grown adults do you know spend so much time arranging and rearranging pieces of old dead wood? LOL!!
> 
> This board is doomed and so are we! :icon_mrgr


That made me laugh so hard.... Then I cried cause its true


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Try explaining all this to teenage children and their friends! My 19 year old daughter came in the other day with her 22 year old boyfriend, and they both spied my setup where I'm trying to grow out some fissidens on a rock. Sounds like a normal thing to do to you and I, right?

But to them, I have this whole contraption set up with a bottle of misting water, a container with a rock perfectly centered in the middle and lifted up out of the standing water with a cover that's carefully sealed, but that has small holes poked in for air exchange. Add to all that, I have a light dedicated to light up this special rock.

"All that for a rock?" they asked me. 

I told them it was my new pet rock. 

At this point, they see me doing such weird things, they actually believed me!

What's really scary is that it's partially true! :hihi:


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

You've gone through one hell of an evolution since you got started, Gary, and I admire you for what you've done & how it has all progressed.
Very seriously, it looked good through every step of your changes/modifications/adaptations, etc., and I certainly hope I haven't led you astray anywhere along the line with my input and suggestions.
In any event, you're obviously doing real well on your own, and deserve kudos for that !


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

BTW, Gary, that sand is gorgeous ! 
Looks way better than mine - what is it - any brand name you can pass along ?
Would sure like to get some of that !






NWA-Planted said:


> Some updates
> 
> 6/28/12
> 
> ...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh, and also btw, my good friend, - I feel real honored to be listed alongside the likes of Hoppy, Wknd racer, Warlock, and all the others you mentioned, as people who may have helped you out to one degree or another- as I regard them as real savy, experienced aquarists that forum members should pay attention to suggestions & comments from.
But you know, it's only what you make of it yourself - and you've obviously done a great job of that !











NWA-Planted said:


> First I want to start by saying thanks to some of the people who helped me get to where I am, and I apologize, I know over the last year there are names I have lost!! If you helped my poor butt dont bother to chime and be known!
> 
> Special thanks to...
> DiscusPaul
> ...


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats to hilarious! Yea my kids are still young enough they think daddy is awesome!

And Paul thank you very much, its been quite a learning expierence! but I like to think the tank has matured as much..... Oh hell I haven't matured at all! and of course you would be listed, you have been my discus question sounding board! 

That pfs, I can only find through one supplier here and it is lighthouse pool filter sound


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

7/20/12 updates

Got in some simply gorgeous plants from ovt

The layout is always subject to change, still thinking of removing all the swords except one... Hmm


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

I've enjoyed seeing the progress frm thread to thread. glad to see its all in one place now!!!!!!

Well done!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> I've enjoyed seeing the progress frm thread to thread. glad to see its all in one place now!!!!!!
> 
> Well done!


 
Yea I finally had enough people griping at me to get the journal going  Thank you!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Lookin' good there, champ!  I appreciate how you still have to search to see everything; makes the tank a lot more enjoyable to look at. It holds my interest!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

:hihi:Should hide a wheres Waldo doll in there


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

7/23/12

WooHoo plant growth! unshaded the lighting and kicked up the co2... Yea going to have to start trimming soon... 









New leaf starting at the base








New stem growth on the aromatica yay!!








Random stems... Think thats rotala I picked up








More aromatica growth! and some other colorful stems


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking good! roud: I like how the tank's filling out. Good to see the L. aromatica is coming around. It's a really pretty plant!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Had to kick up the light it seems... But if it grows that fast!.... Oh dear


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh dear is right! Now go look at what I have in my 90g and then add about a dozen more plants since my last photos, and you can just imagine the pruning I do each week! My red tiger lotus leaves have gotten so HUGE that they are about the size of my wide open hand (with fingers spread out). Plants keep hitting the surface each week, and now I'm having to completely uproot some of my lesser favorite plants, cut out 5-10 of the best stems, replant them and toss the rest just to make physical room for all the plants I have.

Oh, but you know what -- I love it! And I know you will too once your L. aromatica starts reaching the surface. :hihi:


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, I want that one corner bushy... Looks like I get my wish lol. 

Question on the stem plants is there a way to limit root off shoots, I had some repens a long time ago that looked more roots then anything


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Some plants naturally put out roots all over. I don't like the look of it either. Ludwigia is known for doing this.

I don't know of any way to stop the plants from doing it since this is their natural growth habit, but you can clean it up if you want. When they get to the point of looking like a bunch of roots, I yank the entire plant out of the tank, take it to my sink, and then cut off 5-10 of the best looking tops. I toss all the rest. To prepare the new stems for planting, I remove the leaves from the bottom 2"-3" of the plant and trim the roots to about 1/2". Then throughout the rest of the stem, I remove the rest of the roots using my thumbnail. So when I'm done, I have a clean looking stem with only a few small roots at the bottom.

The plants will put out new roots from the bottom very fast. It'll take some time before they regenerate the roots all over. So during that time, the plant looks good. After awhile, the extra roots start to grow back and the whole process begins again.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Gary, your tank is starting to look like it's going to be stupendous !
The CO2 is doing a superb job ! 





NWA-Planted said:


> 7/20/12 updates
> 
> Got in some simply gorgeous plants from ovt
> 
> The layout is always subject to change, still thinking of removing all the swords except one... Hmm


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Darn roots... Lol

Thank you Paul  have three more discus coming in tomorrow!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

VERY NICE JOB!!!

Love the size of this tank! Petsmart has one sitting in the floor in front of their aquarium department, and I SOOOO want to have them load it up every time I go in there! 

Plants and fish look SUPER Healthy! I like the blue background compared to no background! The only thing that is a bit off to me is the brightness of the sand! I SOOOO wish we could find a sand that is more natural and uniform in grain size, but is still CHEAP!!!!! I have a bag of the Carib Sea Instant Aquarium that is the Sunset Gold in my 15g high tank and it looks pretty close to a "natural sand", but it was expensive! I think I paid $20 for the #20 bag at the LFS. Their website lists it in #50 bags, but I can't even find anyone who carries it locally, or even online! Still I HATE to pay $1+ a pound for sand!!!!!

Anyway sorry for the tangent on sand $! I am subscribed, and I can't wait to see it fill in and see the Discus grow! Awesome selection of fish you have in there too!!!

Keep up the great work!
Drew


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> VERY NICE JOB!!!
> 
> Love the size of this tank! Petsmart has one sitting in the floor in front of their aquarium department, and I SOOOO want to have them load it up every time I go in there!
> 
> ...


Buy the 125... You wont regret it 

Thank you for the compliments.

Also check a local pool supply all pool filter sand is pretty uniform in size  also they have more normal colors, I like the white sand as it makes me think of Florida haha


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Soooo the brush algea started coming back.... Decided to raise the lighting almost a foot, temporary covering so I don't go blind watching television lol. guess my next project isnew hood....











Good drop checker color!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Updates on plant growth not a whole lot to show but everything in the tank is thriving!

some very healthy h kompacta, love the color on this plant!









all of the aromatica is coming along gorgeously, just want it to start coloring up now!

















various stems tucked behind the sump... Need more sand back there.









Java Fern









More h kompacta









Lily that has already made two new leaves since planted












And some fishes


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

ok so i tried like u to take amano's principle of the outflow anddo that to my tank. i can't get the pvc bar to stay in place.. how did u do it? I HAVE TO KNOWW!!!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I am... A MAGICIAN!!

OK seriously though that little lip you get when you connect a pvc joint to the pipe, that little lip is resting on the inside of lip of the rim and has enough pressure that it just rests there. really though a little well placed tape could do wonders, will take a photo tonight


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

I thought about that lip too. apparently my pipe is too short LOL
that's what she said MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> I thought about that lip too. apparently my pipe is too short LOL
> that's what she said MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Oh sweet Geezus he went there...:hihi:


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

HAHA i couldnt resist... it wass actually an edit. after i posted it i knew what i had to do


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> HAHA i couldnt resist... it wass actually an edit. after i posted it i knew what i had to do


The fact you went back and had to edit that to put it in.... is quite simply awesome!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok update time! not a lot going on, but good growth continues, the aromatica is going wild, I stole the lighting schedule from a fellow board member, 12 hours two bulbs at a time with a one hour blast of 4 bulbs for around an hour, that coupled with the raised lighting and I am slowly winning the battle with BBA... Bwahaha, success!!










One of my larger crypt, new leaf growth and even some runners? guess thats how they proliferate?









The aromatica, well one clump at least









Kompacta and the red tiger lotus, need to up my iron a little

















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

NWA-Planted said:


> Ok update time! not a lot going on, but good growth continues, the aromatica is going wild, I stole the lighting schedule from a fellow board member, 12 hours two bulbs at a time with a one hour blast of 4 bulbs for around an hour, that coupled with the raised lighting and I am slowly winning the battle with BBA... Bwahaha, success!!


Looking really good! Your plants are doing great! Yes, the crypts multiply through runners; although, they're usually pretty close to the mother plant so they don't get out of hand. I was a little worried about your aromatica when you first got it, but it's doing really nicely now. It must be loving the light!

It's great to hear you're winning against BBA, especially with a nice 12 hour photoperiod. That way you get to enjoy your tank for a long time each day!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks complexity! Yea the aromatica was very touch and go but man it exploded on me! now just got to work on getting my colors to come out better

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2012)

Man, I love the look! I can't wait to get mine started. I am converting a fake decor 56g column to a 120 with a sump. It will be medium to lightly planted high tech. Which return pump did you go with?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I used a 1300 gph pump from harbor freight. Link below

http://www.harborfreight.com/16-horsepower-submersible-utility-pump-68422.html

Pump is an absolute beast and functions down to like half an inch of water 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow! That's a big pump. The flow isn't too high?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I have two inline reactors and stuff so that slows it down and also a ball valve to control output, probably final flow is around 900 gph

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice. So many people suggest so many different turnaround rates and its hard to decide what the proper one is. I have seen people suggest anywhere from 2-10x turnaround. Looks good! I am glad people are having success with co2 and sumps.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

10x turnaround has been the standard ever since I started, a little over 5 years ago. In fact, that's all I ever heard before I got busy with school and wasn't active on the board for a couple of years. These lower rates are somewhat of a surprise for me to hear now. I've wondered if it's partly due to the downturn in the economy in which people are trying to make due with less.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I honestly believe the turn over is really dependent on several factors. mine is high cause I have discus and try to maintain high quality of water.

Also, what's the bioload? you can get away with a low turnover if you don't have many fish, also is it filter turnover or the filter plus power heads?


Lastly how often and volume of water changes? if your doing 50% daily you really don't need much 

Take the turnover with a moderate grain of salt, more is usually better, but for basic purposes with a weekly water change regime shoot for no less than 5x turnover IMO

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2012)

The bio-load will be 3/4-full in the 120. I am hoping to do as little as possible for water changes. Right now on the 56 I do 25% twice a week. I have been looking at the Water Blaster 5000 which gives 1300gph at 0 head. It should be enough for my setup. Plus I have two powerheads if I need to use them.

What brand are those reactors?
Edit: Nevermind. I did a little more searching and found out the answer. DIY Cerges. I am glad I found that because I was planning on buying the ext5000.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

acamp said:


> The bio-load will be 3/4-full in the 120. I am hoping to do as little as possible for water changes. Right now on the 56 I do 25% twice a week. I have been looking at the Water Blaster 5000 which gives 1300gph at 0 head. It should be enough for my setup. Plus I have two powerheads if I need to use them.
> 
> What brand are those reactors?
> Edit: Nevermind. I did a little more searching and found out the answer. DIY Cerges. I am glad I found that because I was planning on buying the ext5000.


you sound good to go for the most part! don't hesitate to pm if you have any questions!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Just a little update the plants, just continue to grow, going to have to trim soon I fear!

BBA was going away then came back not sure what thats about! so dropped the lighting from 12 down to 8 hours.

This photo looks brighter than it is but as you can see, its wild!










"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

That's filling in really nicely! It just keeps getting better and better! I'm sorry to hear about the BBA coming back. It's a never-ending battle, I'm afraid. Eventually it should settle down to be a non-issue.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Complexity said:


> That's filling in really nicely! It just keeps getting better and better! I'm sorry to hear about the BBA coming back. It's a never-ending battle, I'm afraid. Eventually it should settle down to be a non-issue.


yes just when you think its beat... Bam! may need to find a way to reduce lighting to slow plant growth lol

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Close up of plant growth!

Giant sword... Sending out babies! anyone need some swords? thing has to be at least 20"









all of my kompacta looking sexy


































Crypts

















Tiger Lily... Lilies..

















aromatica

















assorted stems










sorry... Not sure why its all loaded sideways

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

It looking really nice. Though your pictures are making my neck hurt.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Yyeeaaa sorry about that! here is an updated photo!










This how the lighting looks in person!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

So I probably shouldn't have messed with a good thing but I did.... So sue me haha

I removed my big swords, and am going to be removing both the cedar stumps. In place of those will be this!



















Plenty of nooks and such for anubis etc

















The tank looks so bare...

Also swapped out my 10k to aquaflora bulbs, so running those and 6500k bulbs, plants are already starting to color but it looks very yellow...










I see some pink!









Tiger lotus

















The underside of the ludwigia repens is turning a very nice red and the ludwigia roundtaunda...? Lol from ovt is starting to blush at the bottom maybe it will get back to its solid red color!










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Tada!!










Still a little work to be done! Plant placement etc not final for the most part, need a little hardscape on the right

Need to grab some anubis to place on the wood, but really looking how this looks!!


However... After putting this beast in there, makes me understand why I have to have an open top soon

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Very Nice! I really like the new driftwood pc. great find on that one.


----------



## bB.A.Baracus (Jun 7, 2012)

That's a great piece of driftwood, and it'll look even better covered in anubias.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

ShouldI use anubis barteri? Or the nano

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Love the strong diagonal of the driftwood! I definitely have to incorporate some serious diagonals in my next tanks - it always looks so good (and very natural in your case).

As for an anubia, based on the size of the tank and the size & drama of the dw, I stay away from a. nano. I have one lonely barteri on a piece of 24" dw in my 125g, and it looks like teacup poodle lost in a pack of standard poodles - lol. So even a barteri-sized anubis will look smaller than you think in a large tank.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> As for an anubia, based on the size of the tank and the size & drama of the dw, I stay away from a. nano. I have one lonely barteri on a piece of 24" dw in my 125g, and it looks like teacup poodle lost in a pack of standard poodles - lol. So even a barteri-sized anubis will look smaller than you think in a large tank.


Regular anubis it is! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Some updates, got a couple good anubis, plant growth is great, the stems are growing like mad!

Just trying to settle on how I want the right side...


















Tiger Lily









Stems









Anubis

















Tank is looking very nice, I am very happy with the changes

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------

